# Fishing in Occoquan River, VA (3 of 3) – May 6 “Lure colors do matter”



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the last of 3 episodes of fishing in Occoquan River, in April and May. I tried to show spots that were not on the previous 2 videos. I also tried to show the changes on my lure selection from the end of April and the beginning of the May. Fish preferred dark colors so I tried the black lure and it worked for two days. Or I heard Taylor Swift on the radio before I hit the water.

This video shows a typical day (not so special day) of fishing in the river. I took more valid videos on the day than other days 

Until I have a full day off so I can hit the saltwater, I will fish for snakehead or white perch which I have not catch any in the Occoquan River.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/875zgkE4g0E?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="480">

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job Joe and some good eatin those cats where a good size also but I guess you don't like cats .
Where did you find those rods?


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice report. Tks


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Nice job Joe and some good eatin those cats where a good size also but I guess you don't like cats .
> Where did you find those rods?


Dicks

I have 3 Shakespeare telescopic rods and reel combo (two 4'6". and one 6'). I like them a lot for the price under $20. I carried one (4'6) whenever I went to Caribbean. I caught many fish. I carry the smaller one in the pockets of cargo pants in Caribbean. I fish whole day – while waiting for meals or water taxi. The Shakespeare rods are very/too flexible. That is why they don’t break. I used them for catching spot but not for croakers. I don't think telescopic rods are for the bay fishing for regular use unless you like lite tackle fishing. Not for lures/sinkers weight 1oz or heavier. I don't think they can take saltwater for a long period. They are for travelers or lakes

I replaced the rod tops with Shimano because I also use super braided lines. The reels are bad. They crack while fishing. When I travel, I carry good reels. 

BTW,
Have you fished lately?

joe


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

*Smelly Jelly*

Hey Joe,
Did you pick up your smelly jelly from Dick's too? I haven't been on the water in a little while and I think one of the local lakes/reservoirs will have to do very soon. I have a bunch of small tubes, grubs, and soft bodied minnows with small jigheads for crappie, and will prob drop some chicken liver in hopes for catties if I get out. Good to see you are able to get out local at least :fishing:



ComeOnFish said:


> Dicks
> 
> I have 3 Shakespeare telescopic rods and reel combo (two 4'6". and one 6'). I like them a lot for the price under $20. I carried one (4'6) whenever I went to Caribbean. I caught many fish. I carry the smaller one in the pockets of cargo pants in Caribbean. I fish whole day – while waiting for meals or water taxi. The Shakespeare rods are very/too flexible. That is why they don’t break. I used them for catching spot but not for croakers. I don't think telescopic rods are for the bay fishing for regular use unless you like lite tackle fishing. Not for lures/sinkers weight 1oz or heavier. I don't think they can take saltwater for a long period. They are for travelers or lakes
> 
> ...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

yakattacker said:


> Hey Joe,
> Did you pick up your smelly jelly from Dick's too? I haven't been on the water in a little while and I think one of the local lakes/reservoirs will have to do very soon. I have a bunch of small tubes, grubs, and soft bodied minnows with small jigheads for crappie, and will prob drop some chicken liver in hopes for catties if I get out. Good to see you are able to get out local at least :fishing:


On line. But I don't think Smelly Jelly is main factor. I don't use them because my wife doesn't like the smell when I come back home. Oneday, when we fish together, you can try mine and decide.

joe

joe


----------

